# Dateien und Verzeichnisse einlesen (Access)



## Slizzzer (12. Dezember 2002)

Moin!

Ich möchte mit Access/VBA Verzeichnisse und Dateien einlesen und ggf. in eine Tabelle überführen.

Hat da jemand ein Tutorial?


----------



## dfd1 (13. Dezember 2002)

Ich habe da mal so eine Access DB gemacht, der Verzeichnisse in ein txt-File ausgelesen hat, welches ganz einfach in Excel importiert werden konnte. ;-) 

Nur leider funktioniert die Datei aus unerfindlichen gründen nicht mehr.  
Falls du doch noch interesse an der DB hättest, antworte doch einfach oder schreibe mir eine PM.


----------



## Slizzzer (13. Dezember 2002)

Hi!
Ja, wär klasse, wenn Du die mir zusenden kannst! 
Auf jeden Fall ein Anfang. Vielleicht kommt der Rest dann beim Probieren.


----------



## dfd1 (13. Dezember 2002)

Ok, hier ist die Datei gezipt im Office2000 format. Fals du den Fehler findest, kannst du mir eine PM senden??


----------

